# Hannibal a week too soon



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

Attempted to fish the north part of the Hannibal Pool on Sat but storms kept driving us off the water. Water temperature at the surface was about 57 deg., water was clear but a fast current from all the rain. By Sunday ( Mother's Day) it warmed up and stopped raining. On this day we fished the southern part of the Pool. Water temp had made it up to 58 deg. current was still a little fast and game fish were no where to be found but we did find a ton of Channel Cats with a couple of Flatheads thrown in. The Flatheads were so skinny they could have pasted for Channel Cats. I hope that's not a continuation of last years lack of food (baitfish).


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was out yesterday fishing a rock bar around wheeling, wv. and I saw baitfish everywhere, mostly emerald shiners. Sadly there was a huge school of gar where I was fishing so that was the only thing hitting my jigs. I did hook a nice smallmouth but it threw my bait at the bank. Should be heating up any time now I hope


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River at new Cumberland is forecast to hit 30+ ft on Friday... that's gonna change things for a while... I really hope the bass spawn holds off for a couple of weeks, or we're gonna pay for it in 4-5 years...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, I saw the forecast yesterday. Its the wrong time for the river to blow up that high. Hasn't been the best spring to begin with and now this right about spawning time. Hopefully, its a quick crest and quick fall back to normal levels


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

BadBub, what kind of smallie numbers you seeing up that way? Numbers aren't very good down this way, Hannibal pool. Not yet anyhow. Skinny too.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I personally haven't been out, however, the Tuesday night tournaments haven't lived up to where they were last year, and there was a tournament out of Powhatan a few weeks ago that was pretty disappointing. Now, having said that, a buddy of mine was out last Thursday evening, and flat smoked them! But that was by far the best report I've heard all year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

I was planning on coming down from Canton to chase smallies in the hanibal pool this coming fri. and sat. the 23rd & 24th. I have only fished the river a few times in my life but I really like fishing it. My question for you guys that have some knowledge on the river, is whether I'm wasting my time due to the water levels or not. Is the water rolling so hard on the river that it would be dangerous in my bass boat, and is it rolling so hard that fishing it would be a pain in the neck? Do you think it's worth the trip down? If the river is rough but navigateable, will I find smallies in the creeks if I run up river from Powhatten Point, or are the creeks a blown out mess too? Any info. is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Tenguage,

Keep an eye on river levels - as long as it doesn't rain much between now and friday the river should be very fishable by the end of the week. Creeks are always good spots to try when river is high. I've had more luck on the main river this year, even with high water.

Keep in mind there is a OMBTT open tournament going out of Powhatten Point this Saturday. Likely to be 60-80 boats in it.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Rodman, I appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

Made up for being too early and hit it just right. Caught an assortment of fish, from smallmouths, walleyes, channel & flathead cats to a couple of drums and a turtle. All in all a great weekend on the Hannibal Pool.


----------



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

Made up for being too early and hit it just right. Caught an assortment of fish, from smallmouths, walleyes, channel & flathead cats to a couple of drums and a turtle. All in all a great weekend on the Hannibal Pool.


----------

